# Stocking a 20 Gallon high



## Deacon22 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

The cycle process is taking forever on my "fish in", so I figured I would start thinking about what fish I would slowly stock the tank once the cycle is finished. 

I currently have three platys and one adf.

I just researched how to tell the sex of fish (my kids think I am a fish genius now) and I think I am a little bit handcuffed on what to stock. I have 2 male MM platies and one female red wag platy. From what I researched, it appears I have to get a few more female platies.

I have looked at the stocking calculator and I came up with the following:
1 honey gourami
6 neon tetras 
3 adf
I guess I have to add at least three more females platies for a total of six.
that puts me at 97% according to the calc. 

I am not sold on this so please give me some ideas.

Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

As it stands with the 3 platies, when they have babies on top of what you put in there you will be way overstocked. If possible take the female back and maybe get another male platy.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I would take the female back and stick solely with male, so that you avoid babies. Livebearers like platys breed like rabbits. I found the only way to dimininish the population is to either separate sexes, or stock with something that will make a snack of the fry (angels do well)


----------

